# help im...limp



## elmo22 (Apr 3, 2005)

Aright I'm 18 and I did my first cycle of M1T and then stopped, and have not touched it for close to a month. Now its difficult to get hard and when I am hard, its not even _that_ hard...oh and I cant keep it up very long. I'm not touching M1T again because I want to be able to get as hard as I used to (My girlfriend agrees with me there  ). Is this going to get better now that I stopped M1T and if so, what time frame am I looking at? Is there anything over-the-counter I can take to fix it (perferably a permanate fix, not just a temporary one). Help me please!!


----------



## LAM (Apr 3, 2005)

elmo22 said:
			
		

> Aright I'm 18 and I did my first cycle of M1T and then stopped, and have not touched it for close to a month. Now its difficult to get hard and when I am hard, its not even _that_ hard...oh and I cant keep it up very long. I'm not touching M1T again because I want to be able to get as hard as I used to (My girlfriend agrees with me there  ). Is this going to get better now that I stopped M1T and if so, what time frame am I looking at? Is there anything over-the-counter I can take to fix it (perferably a permanate fix, not just a temporary one). Help me please!!



what did you use for your PCT after you stopped taking the M1T ?


----------



## elmo22 (Apr 3, 2005)

LAM said:
			
		

> what did you use for your PCT after you stopped taking the M1T ?



Well I'm sure I sound like an idiot but I dont even know what that is. My friend sold me a bottle of the stuff and had been using it for months, said it worked awesome and he didnt see any side effects. I did some research and for the most part it seemed safe. I gave it a shot and now i have myself in a mess. Please help me, this is the last thing i wanted to happen to me.


----------



## Mudge (Apr 3, 2005)

Post Cycle Therapy, in order to get your natural hormonal production back on track. 6OXO, nolvadex aka tamoxifen citrate, "clomid" etc

Avena sativa or horny goat weed works for some, those are about the only OTC herbals I can think of that might assist. Tribulus may also help.


----------



## LAM (Apr 3, 2005)

PCT is post cycle therapy.  

get yourself 2 bottles of TAMOXIFEN  CITRATEfrom this place.  it's on sale right now.

http://www.ibenutrition.com/aqs.htm

you will need to take 4.5 ml every day for the 1st week.  3 ml every day for the 2nd week and 1.5 ml every day for another 2-3 weeks.


----------



## elmo22 (Apr 4, 2005)

LAM said:
			
		

> PCT is post cycle therapy.
> 
> get yourself 2 bottles of TAMOXIFEN  CITRATEfrom this place.  it's on sale right now.
> 
> ...



I bought the horny goat weed. Should I still buy this stuff even though i stopped taking the M1T and I am now taking the goat weed?


----------



## PreMier (Apr 4, 2005)

Yes.  You didnt need the goat weed.. but you NEED the tamoxifen.


----------



## gococksDJS (Apr 4, 2005)

elmo22 said:
			
		

> Well I'm sure I sound like an idiot but I dont even know what that is. My friend sold me a bottle of the stuff and had been using it for months, said it worked awesome and he didnt see any side effects. I did some research and for the most part it seemed safe. I gave it a shot and now i have myself in a mess. Please help me, this is the last thing i wanted to happen to me.


 If your boy has been on M1T for months, he is not very smart. The hepatotoxicity of M1T is very high.


----------



## DimebagDarrell (Apr 4, 2005)

omg.  THIS is why this shit got banned.  so many responsible people, such as many people here on the board, including i, have to pay for the idiocy of others.


----------



## Pirate! (Apr 5, 2005)

I would guess that the majority of people who used "prosteroids" don't know what pct or tamoxifen citrate are.


----------



## LW83 (Apr 5, 2005)

LAM said:
			
		

> what did you use for your PCT after you stopped taking the M1T ?




It doesn't matter.  I ran a cycle and used nolva.  I'm blaming the m1t as well.  It's evil.

It took me three and a half monthsn to get back to normally.  I know I did NOT have a bad batch of nolva too.  I ran 60/40/40/20.  I'm back to my normal walking hardon self though thank god.


----------



## DimebagDarrell (Apr 5, 2005)

i think it matters.  course, i had great sides on M1T.  gained 1 lb a day for 8 days straight (2 week cycle), had increased libido, and no problems getting it up.  regardless, tho, i still did have the nut shrinkage and the PCT brought it back quick.


----------



## LW83 (Apr 5, 2005)

Increased libido?  

That would be form the 4ad.  

If there was no 4ad, you might be crazy


----------



## elmo22 (May 21, 2005)

ok its been nearly 3 months. I took tamoxifencitrate but im guess it was too late, since i didnt take that until about a month after I had stopped taking M1T. Im still having the same problem, hard to get it up, and hard to keep it up. Any more suggestions? Should I take more tamoxifencitrate? Should i do another 2 week cycle or even 1 week cycle of M1T and then take the pct?


----------



## Arnold (May 21, 2005)

elmo22 said:
			
		

> ok its been nearly 3 months. I took tamoxifencitrate but im guess it was too late, since i didnt take that until about a month after I had stopped taking M1T. Im still having the same problem, hard to get it up, and hard to keep it up. Any more suggestions? Should I take more tamoxifencitrate? Should i do another 2 week cycle or even 1 week cycle of M1T and then take the pct?



No, something is wrong...go see a doc and get your testosterone levels checked asap.


----------



## topolo (May 21, 2005)

Also, send a PM to Dale Mabry, he has been limp for years!


----------



## Tom84 (May 21, 2005)

OMG kid I do feel sorry for you I really do but you really should have looked up this stuff properly before u ran a cycle of it. As a general rule you really shouldnt put anything in your body you dont fully understand the effects and consequences of. 
  Get to a doctor quickly. And also I dont mean to criticise but what are u doing using pro steroids at 18. Just outta interest what dose of M1T did u run? did u use any on cycle supplements? did u take any other products straight after you finished M1T(shot in the dark at pct) did u drink alcohol whilst on cycle? How long did u run M1T for? Do u understand what M1T is?


----------



## musclepump (May 21, 2005)

Your "research" was horribly lax if you found M1T "not that bad"


----------



## ZECH (May 21, 2005)

This is the exact reason why anyone under 21 should not take any PS or steriod. While you are getting checked, have your doc run a lipid profile. I am almost positive your HDL is tanked and LDL is very high.


----------



## ZECH (May 21, 2005)

PirateFromHell said:
			
		

> I would guess that the majority of people who used "prosteroids" don't know what pct or tamoxifen citrate are.


Probably not and like DBD said, we pay for the idiots that do things before they know what they are doing.


----------



## musclepump (May 21, 2005)

They can force everyone to card people for smokes and beer, if they would do that for supplements we'd still have the good stuff.


----------



## seven11 (May 21, 2005)

why dont supp companies come up with a bogus warning something like

warning: if your under 21 you might become blind

or some thing like that, even if its not true that would scare some of the underage people off from using it


----------



## thinman (May 22, 2005)

If all else fails, try acupuncture.


----------



## Benson (May 22, 2005)

A PDE-5 inhibitor like Viagra, Cialis or Nasutra (which is OTC) will probably get your gear working again but you need to get a complete workup done to check your test and liver values...


----------



## nunya53 (May 22, 2005)

Like they said, see a doctor...tell him (or her) what you have done and be HONEST. Your future health is worth the embarressment you go through now for not knowing what you were doing.

Nunya


----------

